# Peculiar, MO - Sci-fi/Horror Novel for $1.29



## Robert Williams (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi everyone!

My short story collection Strange Times did so well that I have lowered the price on my novel, Peculiar, MO to $1.00 until the end of October. It's sci-fi/horror set in a real small town in Missouri (the state where I was born and raised.) If you like _The X-files _ and Stephen King, you will like this book. The back cover description is below. Please let me know what you think!

_Welcome to Peculiar, MO. For most, life is good in this idyllic Midwestern town, until a falling star brings an unearthly menace. Soon animals are found dying of a mysterious disease. At night, beasts begin to cry out in voices that sound almost like words, as they are drawn to a burned clearing to serve an alien will.

Local widow Kelly Ross, who is struggling to make ends meet after the death of her husband, sends her young son into the forest on an errand, where he makes a frightening discovery.

Spencer Dale, the town's mechanic, whose past contains a painful secret, begins to experience strange dreams and visions, as he relives memories that are not his own.

Nine-year-old Rachel, a child of nature, becomes linked to an unspeakable crime that took place more than eighty years in the past, while a military operation moving inexorably towards the meteor's impact site makes its presence, and its plans, known.

All their lives are linked together as an alien life cycle reaches its terrifying climax. _


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Got my copy!

Check your e-mail.  

Man, I gotta read faster to make room on my Kindle.


----------



## Robert Williams (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks Red! I'll be anxiously awaiting your review! (If you so choose to review it, of course )


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm not a horror fan, but since I liked most of Strange Times, I'll buy this!


----------



## fishcube (Sep 9, 2009)

Is Peculiar, MO a short story also?  or full length?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

It says novel, so I'm thinking it's full length.  Just downloaded it and it's 6633 locations, so that's pretty long.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

I bought it also.  Sounds interesting.

Many thanks for the nice price.


----------



## jwirtz (Apr 27, 2009)

Sounds very good and I'm huge fan of SK I'll read it after my current book.


----------



## Robert Williams (Aug 9, 2009)

Scarlet, fishcube, Tangiegirl, jwirtz, thanks to everyone who has downloaded the book! It is a full length novel. I hope you all enjoy it. If you have any other questions, just let me know.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

I just picked it up -- I live not far from Peculiar, MO, and it looked like a good read!


----------



## Robert Williams (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks Megan! You might see some places in there you recognize.  Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Robert Williams said:


> If you have any other questions, just let me know.


What's the meaning of life?

[sorry, it's 1 am and I'm feeling silly, but you did say if we had any other questions... and who knows, you might actually have the answer!]


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I had to look up Peculiar, MO (the place).

Here's a link to its Wikipedia entry if you're interested. (And I did buy the book!)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peculiar,_Missouri

Betsy


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Robert Williams said:


> If you have any other questions, just let me know.


I would like to know the winning lottery numbers for Saturday, please. I'm going broke from buying all these great books!


----------



## Robert Williams (Aug 9, 2009)

scarlet said:


> What's the meaning of life?
> 
> [sorry, it's 1 am and I'm feeling silly, but you did say if we had any other questions... and who knows, you might actually have the answer!]


Hmm, this is a just a guess, but I'll say the meaning of life is to be happy and full of spunk and read lots of books!



RedAdept said:


> I would like to know the winning lottery numbers for Saturday, please. I'm going broke from buying all these great books!


Red, I would love to tell you the winning lottery numbers, but then everyone on this forum would win and the lottery would go bankrupt and chaos and anarchy would ensue! We must think of the children. 

Betsy, thanks for the link and the purchase! Hope you like it!


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm reading this now and enjoying it very much.


----------



## Robert Williams (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks Tangiegirl! I'm glad you're liking it.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Robert Williams said:


> Hmm, this is a just a guess, but I'll say the meaning of life is to be happy and full of spunk and read lots of books!


Hmmm...I thought the meaning of life was 42? 

Oh, wait, that's the answer, not the meaning.

Never mind. We will go with yours.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Robert Williams said:


> Thanks Megan! You might see some places in there you recognize.  Hope you enjoy it.


Thanks Robert! I just might! Even though I live on the Kansas side now, I was born a Missouri girl (and still am!).


----------



## Robert Williams (Aug 9, 2009)

Not just life, Red, but the universe, and everything! 

I'm on the Kansas side too Megan, though I hope to go back someday! Maybe the book will bring some tourism to Peculiar.


----------



## Robert Williams (Aug 9, 2009)

Peculiar, MO currently has these stats on Amazon:

1,024 in Kindle Store
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Science Fiction > Adventure
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
#8 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Science Fiction > High Tech

Awesome!


----------



## Robert Williams (Aug 9, 2009)

Change that, now it's here:

#428 in Kindle Store (See Bestsellers in Kindle Store)

#1 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War 
#3 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Science Fiction > Adventure 
#4 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Science Fiction > High Tech 

Holy cow!


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

OK, talked me into it, I'm a sucker for a good SCIFI/Horror story.  I just bought it.
jp


----------



## Robert Williams (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks jpmorgan! Hope you like it!


----------



## Robert Williams (Aug 9, 2009)

Peculiar, MO just got a four-star review on Amazon! Check it out!


----------



## Robert Williams (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi guys, it's been a while since I have updated this thread, so I thought I would swing back buy and get you guys updated on Peculiar. 

I did update the price. It used to be a dollar and now it is $1.29.

It now has 13 reviews on Amazon. I got two this morning and both of them were five stars! Awesome news! This month it has sold 201 copies (so far) and I have 299 sales across all my titles for this month. 

I have also entered Peculiar in the 2010 Amazon Breakthrough Novel contest. Wish me luck! Thanks guys.


----------



## Robert Williams (Aug 9, 2009)

Happy Superbowl Sunday guys!

Peculiar, MO now has 17 reviews on Amazon! Check them out.


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

One of those reviews is mine. Check it out everyone. It's a well written, wonderful story. The synopsis will let you know pretty quick if this book is for you. Worth more than the 1.29 currently being charged.


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey, good luck with the breakthough award, Rober. This sounds like I book I need to read.

Scott Nicholson
hauntedcomputer.blogspot.com


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I started reading Peculiar last night.  So far it's really good.   
jp


----------



## Robert Williams (Aug 9, 2009)

Can it really be over four months since I've posted in this thread? So much has happened. Peculiar has sold almost 1400 copies and attracted 27 reviews, 25 on Amazon and 2 on Smashwords. On Amazon it averages 4 stars. Check it out guys, if you haven't already. Otherwise I'd love to hear what everyone thinks.


----------



## Robert Williams (Aug 9, 2009)

Peculiar, MO just got its 27th review on Amazon, and it's 4-stars! It's entitled "Try it. You'll like it!" Making it one of my favorite review titles.  Check it out.


----------



## Robert Williams (Aug 9, 2009)

Peculiar received its 9th 5-star review, its 28th review overall, entitled "Great book. Would make an even better movie!!!" Check it out!


----------



## Robert Williams (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi guys, it's been a little while, but if you're looking for a good scary affordable read for Halloween, Peculiar, MO is only $1.19. I hope you'll give it a try!


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Got it as well.  I'll post a review when done.


----------

